# hi



## hadla (May 31, 2005)

i dont have a cat yet, but im going to adopt one from the aminal shelter near me soon. my dads faxing the application tomorrow so im hoping to have him within a week or so. im 19 and i live in louisiana. i also have two cockatiels and a gerbil. ive been reading up on cats and cat care for about a year and a half now. just got cats for dummies from petsmart today. i originally wanted a siamese cat but i think the one i wanted was adopted because hes not on petfinder.com anymore, but theres a male black cat at petsmart now who im hoping to get. his name is taz, but im hoping to change it to lucifer cause i love the cat on cinderella. i was just worried about having to clean his teeth a few times a week... how exactly do you get a cat to sit still while you brush them? i know most humans dont like to do it so im sure cats would hate it even more... and if i brush his coat every day or every other day, he shouldnt be shedding everywhere, right? i mean once again compared to humans, we brush our hair every day and we dont "shed" everywhere we go. one last thing, if he doesnt like being in water, how can i bathe him when i get him home and settled? i want to give him a bath to get rid of germs and oils from all the other peoples hands who have touched him since hes been in petsmart... woo... im starting to sound weird now so thats it. thanks.


----------



## milania (Jun 25, 2005)

*A new kitty from the shelter*

You are adopting from the shelter? Thats great! Such a great deed!
From what I'm reading, you've never had a cat, so this will be so exciting! But, be ready if something comes up. When you adopt from the shelter, alot of the times they are sick. (not all the time, but sometimes) Nothing major, but usually like a upper respiratory of some sort.. Only takes a script of Amoxicillin to knock it out. It's like runny nose and watery eyes thing. (nose discharge will be greenish if it's upper respiratory, if it's clear, thats ok). But anyways, I am so happy for you!! Is the adoption preocess long? Or is it quick? Good luck! It will be great!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome! That is great nes. Please post pictures when you get him. I can tell you like the name lucifer, it shows brightly in your avatar. :wink:


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome! shelter adopting totally awesome. show us pics when ya get some


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard :wink:


----------



## hadla (May 31, 2005)

yeah, the girl at petsmart says they require you taking them to your vet for a checkup within the first 3 or so days after you adopt them. it seems long... my dad faxed in my application today so im hoping they can clear me up by tomorrow or thursday when im off of work so i can have him before my dad leaves for cali.

ill post the petfinder link, but i dont know if its him cause it says hes 7 years old but his tag at petsmart said 2 years old... it looks like him though... i hope hes only about 2 years old.

here it is: http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat= he seemed really loveable when she got him out the cage for me to hold. im getting most of the supplies tomorrow at walmart except for probably the food, bed, and water dish(i want one of those plug in filter ones). then ill get the rest when i get him at petsmart... even if i dont get him, i know im getting a cat sooner or later so the cat stuff will be used eventually lol


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hes lovely  Welcome to the forum


----------

